# Tzeentch marines



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Ok, so after reading a lot of posts for thousand sons armies, i decided i want one now :laugh: thankfully my birthday was last weekend so i started one! i have used parts from Dark angels, Black templar, thousand sons, and chaos space marine kits for them k: please forgive the photography, im still new to the whole thing XD and ignore the models in the background, my desk is only small and i have to fit all of my WIP's on it :laugh:


----------



## sphere830 (Aug 4, 2009)

I love the Thousand Sons and look forward to seeing this log progress.


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

Stop it! You're tempting me to start a Thousand Sons Army! And somehow i almost feel tzeentched out!


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

you cant possible feel tzeentched out! XD but i just got the mega paint set through the door so the painting process should begin soon enough :laugh:


----------



## curlybeard (Jun 5, 2008)

I love TS with their mummified goodness. will pop[ back to see progress


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

1 Month Threadomancy?


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Master WootWoot said:


> 1 Month Threadomancy?


alas, he's right, when it comes to painting im not great at it, nor am i one who actually enjoys it, but nontheless, i have at least started :laugh: i could do with a bit of help though, on two things:
1) i have painted one of the four spawn, as you can see, but im not sure how to paint the other three now, i want them to look coherent but not identical? to paint the spawn i casecoated it skull white, washed it in leviathen purple, then washed it in azuremen blue. After that i just painted the eyes in it. I would do the rest the same but im not sure how to go about painting the tentacles aswell :wild:

2) the vindicators, i have finally got my line breaker squadron, but can help but think they look a little bland  im offering a really big dose of rep for somebody who can give me something i can do to make them more interesting, or something i can paint across the three dozer blades to make them look like one unit 

anyway, without further ado, heres the pics:


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

I numbered mine... Took the transfers from a Baneblade kit and put 1-2-3 one the front dozer blades


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

On GW blog theres this

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/blogPost.jsp?aId=14300117a

should be ok to do with some masking tape. Tzeentch symbols tend to be too rounded to do on DBs

Out of curiosity did you manage to find the LB box set or did you get the vindis seperatly?


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

CLT40k said:


> I numbered mine... Took the transfers from a Baneblade kit and put 1-2-3 one the front dozer blades


aye, i did think about that but passed it off as not being very chaotic 



Barnster said:


> On GW blog theres this
> 
> http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/blogPost.jsp?aId=14300117a
> 
> ...


But that is a genius idea, a tzeencth symbol may be too round, but the chaos start could still fit in, i must admit i hadnt seen that on the website, thanks man, you may have your rep! :victory:

Still wanting some help painting the four different spawn, i want them to look similar but not the same? im just not sure as to how to do it D: same again, lots of rep for advice! :grin:


----------



## Mortigar (Oct 5, 2010)

one thing that i noticed at warhammer world is a display in the shop of models that have only been inked over a white undercoat. it gives off a rather transluscent effect with 1 coat, nice quick and simple, more washes to add depth to the colour, then details can be added in


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

aye, thats how i painted the spawn, i undercoated it white, then washed it with the blue then the purple wash :laugh:


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Hello again, this might start turning into more of a project log now ive got the ball rolling again :laugh:

ive finished the armour panels on the first vindicator, im gonna finish up picking out the last bits tonight:









some wip pics of what else is being painted, a standard csm and aspiring champion:









Ive actually finished another guy aswell which im rather pleased about :laugh:


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

The rhino looks very good washed like that. For the marines, i think blue armour with purple robes works better.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Master WootWoot said:


> The rhino looks very good washed like that. For the marines, i think blue armour with purple robes works better.


Its a vindictor actually  and aye, i have been debating that, any suggestions as to how to paint purple robes though?


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Update time! i have infact finished the first vindicator! well, minus the start ive yet to put on the dozer blade, but im gonna wait till the other two are done to do that :laugh:









































Ive also carried on with the other two men i shown earlier k:









"edit" bollocks, just noticed ive missed the shell on the back, will go back and do that later D:


----------



## Mortigar (Oct 5, 2010)

ive got some spare tzeentch symbols (about 6-7)
if you need then then pm me your address and i'll get them in the post


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Mortigar said:


> ive got some spare tzeentch symbols (about 6-7)
> if you need then then pm me your address and i'll get them in the post


Thanks a bunch for the offer dude, but it would appear that sods law has got me again, ive just ordered the gw pack with ten of the symbols in :laugh:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Looking good so far, I will enjoy seeing more.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words and rep everyone, its kept me motivated to kee pit up :laugh:

So heres two of the finished marines, finally :laugh:









Heres two more wips:









Here is a nearly finished aspiring champion, just waiting to base him









Heres the the finished vindi and his wip brother, d'awwww, arent they cute? :wink:


----------



## DrinCalhar (Jul 10, 2010)

The vindis are so cool. I might try this with Green.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Your Scheme is awesome and unique, keep up the great work.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Dammit, you made me fall for the Spawn creatures. *must resist buying* Nice CSM Army otherwise.  Get some more close-ups soon.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

DrinCalhar said:


> The vindis are so cool. I might try this with Green.


Thanks, if you do try green, post pics, i think that'd look quite cool actually k:

Thanks for the kind words people, time for the next update 

Here i have a painted rhino! yay! i converted the gunner with bits from the thousand sons kit.

















I got the rhino's second hand and they were rather nasty pieces of work (what do you expect with three rhino's for a fiver i suppose) so after several days in brake fluid and a good blast with a hosepipe they are nearly functional.

Look at this yet to be painted fw door, isnt it sexy? :wink:









Heres one of the other rhino's, not yet painted, again, i converted the gunner using bits from the black templars kit.

















Heres a couple of vanilla marines wip. 

















And my latest and greatest creation, a converted squad of chosen ones!  i know they're not exactly competitive units but i really enjoy using them xD im rather pleased with how they turned out, ive got a squad with three different power fists, so they dont all look boring xD the backpacks were awkward, i used a stanley blade to cut off all the vents and exhausts, and then replaced them with the head things from the vehicle sprue, and the hook things from the vehicle sprue 


















again, i apologize for the photo quality, im still crap with a camera xD


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Having a purple marine in a mottled rhino looks odd to me; there is no actual reason why the tank should be the same colour as it's user but it just seems odd.

I really like the converted backpacks.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

@ Dave T Hobbit - Aye, i did think that about the guy in the tank, i just wasnt sure about what other colour to paint him, the idea is that the rhino with the thousand son in is the rhino dedicated to the thousand sons squad (seemed like a reasonably assumption xD) it hasnt been glued in though so i can change the colours of you have any suggestions?

And on the backpacks i do thank you for the praise, but i cant claim all the credit for them, i think i stole the idea off stuff was it? either way he had an awesome sorcerer thing in there and i thought it was cool so i nicked the idea, heres the thread, theres actually some really cool stuff here, id advise reading it xD
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=62777&highlight=chaos&page=6


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Dakingofchaos said:


> @ Dave T Hobbit - Aye, i did think that about the guy in the tank, i just wasnt sure about what other colour to paint him, the idea is that the rhino with the thousand son in is the rhino dedicated to the thousand sons squad (seemed like a reasonably assumption xD) it hasnt been glued in though so i can change the colours of you have any suggestions?


If that is the scheme for your Thousand Sons then it might be more sensible to add purple to the Rhino; maybe on the cowlings, hatches, or in the recesseed panels on the corners.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Hey look everybody, progress! :yahoo:

@Dave - Thanks for the advice, i have redone the areas in purple and even started on the back door, i think it did turn out better, it helped to break up the mottled effect and keep in line with the thousand sons k::

































@Forkmaster - as requested, some closeup (i think im starting to get the hang of this whole photography concept now :laugh:

















Started a wee bit of work on the thousand sons sorcerer today, not much but its a start:









And look, he has got some mates with him :laugh:









Im still after help for ideas on painting the rest of the spawn, i want them to look coherent but not identical, the offer of rep is still out there:









And LOOK! i got a new toy! yes thats right its a banjo! i can play the banjo now! :yahoo: 









Any C&C is more than welcome, im kind of struggling with the spawn now


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Wow brilliant! The different panels on the rhino really turned out well, makes them look great and coherent. The chosen are lurvly, really amazing. +5 cookies for you my friend!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Dakingofchaos said:


> @Dave - Thanks for the advice, i have redone the areas in purple and even started on the back door, i think it did turn out better, it helped to break up the mottled effect and keep in line with the thousand sons


Glad I could help.

It looks much more together now.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Good looking stuff here mate! The addition of the purple to the rhino really tied the scheme together and that feeling that something was missing that I had from the earlier pictures has been satisfied. I really like the mottled blue technique! It is very original and definitely stands out. Good work!


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks for the rep and encouragent guys! no update today sadly, i have maimed my thumb on a stanley blade which kind of prevents me from painting


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Dakingofchaos said:


> Thanks for the rep and encouragent guys! no update today sadly, i have maimed my thumb on a stanley blade which kind of prevents me from painting


owwwww..... been there done that. Hope it heals quickly.:grin:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Midge913 said:


> owwwww..... been there done that. Hope it heals quickly.:grin:


As have I.

The biggest problem I found was the way that the miniatures stare at you like sad kittens.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Hello all again, the thumbs slightly better today, i can bend it now and have had a bash at some more painting, unfortunatly, my dad has taken the camera to penrith with him for the day so theres no pics just yet 

On another note, after reading a different post elsewhere, i have been inspired to make some form of tzeentch dragon and treat it as a defiler/dreadnought depending on size, what do you guys think? i dont think it will really fit in with the whole mechanized thing but i think it would look interesting if done properly :laugh:


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Look! The cameras back, whoop :biggrin:

Here's the finished back door on the rhino:









Every painted model so far (god im so, its been three months and ive got nine models painted :russianroulette :























Still need help painting these:









And my newest addition, he Games Day sorcerer, i wasnt actually there, a mate gave it to us, thought i'd make better use of it than he would, seeming as he only plays guard :laugh:
Kind of stuck for ideas on how to paint him though, i dont really want just a normal "skin" colour


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

I love the crayola table.. I think I should rep you just for that!


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Loving the marines. Looking forward to what you do with that sorceror!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

You know if someone had asked me what I thought of using blue and purple together as main colours I would have said it wouldn't work or look good. I have been proven wrong.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

The Wraithlord said:


> You know if someone had asked me what I thought of using blue and purple together as main colours I would have said it wouldn't work or look good. I have been proven wrong.


Thanks very much wraithlord, its nice to know if proven somebody wrong :laugh:

Sadly im off to york for the weekend now so im up at five tomorrow, so dont expect and update for a couple of days now :laugh: ive started work on the gamesday sorcerer now, and ive just finished washing the vanilla marines champ, the thousand sons champ is nearly done now


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Apologies for the lack of updates, a mixture of illness and exams has slowed me down a tad, but alas, i have worked up the energy to paint something :laugh: i want to personally thanks Matthew from gw york, i popped in to say hello on my holiday and he came up with a brilliant idea for the spawn 









His suggestion was to keep the inital blue wash, but then follow it with a different wash that isnt purple, so ive gave it a go and i must say im rather pleased with the result, just a green wash over the blue this time 

















Heres a second rhino ive been working on, it was another second hand one with three coats of paint on, so three days in the brake fluid, a LOT of sandpaper, a quick splodge of paint and here we are :laugh:

Heres the latest three men ive started to paint, the thousand sons champion, the vanilla marines champion, and the games day sorcerer

























Here we have a shot of the three rhinos, all were obtained second hand (hey, three rhinos for a tenner aint bad going) but they had god knows how much paint on, so they were soaked in brake fluid and shot with a hosepipe > heres the outcomes so far:









A shot of all the armour, for a 1500 point army (so far) i think its a rather nice amount of tanks :laugh: armour isnt exactly tzeentchy fluff wise but hell, im sure the changer of the ways can see the practical side of having a line breaker squadron in such a small army > 

















Raarrr, isnt that scary? xD


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Finally! a long awaited update at last :laugh:

Made some progress on the champion, just wants his book arm painted and the base done

















And a little update on the rhinos, i have actually embeded two little skull thingies in the hull of the unpainted rhino, i figured its a cool way to set it aside as the chosen one's rhino.

















C&C welcome as always! k:


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

*A new member :3*

i think i may have let this thread die a little bit, but i have still been working nontheless, i even found the macros button on my camera so i cant put decent pics up now :3 
i did a marneus calgar conversion, and made my on termie sorcerer, im pleased with how he turned out :biggrin:


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

*Russians.*

i also found a russian conversion pack to make uber cool thousand sons 

































The rest of the squads still a wip so ill save them for later


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

*Gamesday? *

This is the latest update on the gamesday sorcerer, i decided i wanted him on a steed, so i did the ol' flying bases idea on him  im not sure on how ive done his skin, i think it looks a tad dodgy, its just been washed blue atm, any suggestions?


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

*Better pictures!*

As i said before, i have now discovered the awesome powers of the macros button, so ive re pictured some of the models 
WIP slaneeshi sorcerer









WIP melta marine









Sorcerer

















Champion









Marines!

































































And another WIP champion, this one's gonna be for my havocs squad, note the metal devestator backpack :3 









And i think thats it for now, will try not to let the thread die again, let me know what you think!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Dakingofchaos said:


> ...made my on termie sorcerer, im pleased with how he turned out


I like the pose; very dynamic.

However, I am not so sure about the half cloak; technically the greenstuffing(?) is good, however, aesthetically stopping at the waist looks odd to me.



Dakingofchaos said:


> This is the latest update on the gamesday sorcerer, i decided i wanted him on a steed, so i did the ol' flying bases idea on him  im not sure on how ive done his skin, i think it looks a tad dodgy, its just been washed blue atm, any suggestions?


Blue skin with blue robes makes the contrast between the two lower; I suggest highlighting the muscles &c. using a pale flesh tone glaze to increase the contrast without loosing the blue tinge.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> I like the pose; very dynamic.
> 
> However, I am not so sure about the half cloak; technically the greenstuffing(?) is good, however, aesthetically stopping at the waist looks odd to me.
> 
> ...


I thank you for thinking i actually greenstuffed the cape - its just the calgar model  my greenstuff skills are terrible :laugh:

And aye, ill have a bash at doing that, would you suggest lighter shades of blue or the actuall flesh colour?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Dakingofchaos said:


> ...would you suggest lighter shades of blue or the actuall flesh colour?


I lean toward flesh tones as the difference from the robes will make both pop a little more.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Things are looking good mate! As I said in your other thread I really like the conversion bits that you have there. Definitely makes some unique looking pieces. 

As to the skin tones, I am with Dave. Something a little bit more flesh tone would actually work better. Something akin to Dark Eldar skintones, would be sinister looking but would provide some much needed contrast between the two areas. 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Aye, so pale, almost vampire like are we thinking here? i got the mega paintset now so i can do pretty much anything :biggrin:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Dakingofchaos said:


> Aye, so pale, almost vampire like are we thinking here?


That was my thought; you are not looking for good health, just the visual that it is still flesh.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I would suggest using some grey tones and then a very light purple wash in the recesses. With the wash be careful not to change the overall appearance to purple, just use it to add a tinge of color.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Wow, its been an incredibly long time since I've even logged in on the site. Have recently moved house as well as sitting exams, finding work and all the usual stuff that gets in the way of hobby but I'm back and still not painting very often.

I'm overall pleased with the 6th Ed codex, not many changes but the forgefiends look cool.

Treated myself to ten Termies last week, and after an extensive ratch through the bitz box have managed to make half of them Rubric - will be getting more thousand son heads soon hopefully.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Photography technique has vastly improved as of late. Been working on some metal raptors; Personally I would rather have dinner with Ghazgulls mum than paint these little blighters but hey ho, live and learn:









The Sorcerer leading the squad is infact Slaaneshi but he's riding a disc of tzeentch for fluffiness.









Some counts as obliterators, cobbled out of spare parts.









Some more obliterators;









Another slanneshi sorcerer (with hopes of symphony of pain rolls)









Headswapped what was previously a lord and is now a sorcerer/aspiring sorcerer









My latest conversion, Sorcerer dubbed 'Mr Tentacles'. First bash at greenstuffing; not exactly hard to do tentacles but I'm pleased with the result. Bats are either wound counters or familiars.









Got this chap in a trade, 1980 something it says on it. First time painting pink, just mixed blood red with increasing levels of white for the highlights.









Herald of Tzeentch ready for some Daemon allies, also got six flamers waiting for some love as well. Not my handiwork, I bought him off a friend who is much better at greenstuffing than me. Half pink horror and half flamer I think its made from.









Will try and get round to some more painting soon, only finished on model in a fortnight!

Daking


----------

